# Still problems with the old homelite sxl



## junkyarddoggie (May 24, 2007)

Hello All

Before any one says anything, no I can't afford a new saw right now.

I am once again having problems with the old Homelite Super XL. 900 something. The saw was running and cutting great and just up and quit on me. The problem is that it lost spark. I have replaced the coil three times, the last one was brand new. New electronic ignition twice, Replaced the spark plug, checked all wires, and switch. Trimmed back the coil wire 1/4 inch and replaced the end connector and boot. Still no spark, what gives here? Is the magnet in the fly wheel gone bad or something crazy like that ? What am I missing ? I have to much money in to this saw to just junk it.


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

points and condensor? some of the older homelites had them

and theres an easy way to check your flywheel, take a screwdriver and start putting it near the magnet, when its about 1"-1.5" away from the flywheel magent it should "SNAP" to it, 

also, do you have your air gap set right?


----------



## junkyarddoggie (May 24, 2007)

*slx no spark*

Points and condenser have been eliminated with the new electronic ignition, flywheel is still magnetic, and air gap is set at 12 thousands, any closer it will drag on the fly wheel.


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

so you still don't have any spark? do you have spark with the shut-off wire unhooked?


----------



## junkyarddoggie (May 24, 2007)

Still no spark with the on off switch wire un pluged. I am leaning towards the spark plug wire being bad.


----------



## Treeman60 (Apr 26, 2007)

You mentioned it used to use points and condensor. The new electronic coil will not work with the flywheel designed for points and condensor. The electronic ignition uses a different flywheel.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Uses same flywheel.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

pic didn't come through !?


----------



## older=reliable (Feb 24, 2009)

*wrap the wire*

i had this problem with my saw if u look at it the wire is always close to the muffler. try wrapping the spark plug wire with electrical tap to see if that is your problem. i had the same problem at one point


----------

